# The DeWalt DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello Plantek,

thank you for your great review.
It's nice to hear from a "normal" user that this router is really good.
I must say I'm jealous on you guys in the US, but I hope he
ever comes in a 220v version.

Thanks again,

Schummie.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Did you use it for any operations that caused it to bog down or really push the motor? I'm curious to hear what these 1.25hp hybrids can't do now that they can plunge…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review Plantek.

I have one I bought last christmas ($179 on sale eheh!).
It is a great router and the plunge base works great.

It is actually less noisy that the bosch palm router.
The only annoyance is the diameter with the fixed based. It is bigger so it leaves me with a feeling that the grip is not good enough. Maybe my hands shrank.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, look at me see what I have. Drool Drool. LOL Very cool little router, one of these days it will be mine. Thanks for the review, just pushes me in the direction of getting one.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I want one, or the new PC version!!


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I just picked one of these up…. WOW. It's the perfect size for so many things… small enough to do laminate, big enough to do significant edge profiles and dados. Maneuverable enough for fine work like mortising hinges.

Great tool. A home run by DW.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice thorough review.thx for posting.


----------

